# Cutting Grass vs. Pushing Snow



## zwhit81 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was wondering what the profit margins for pushing snow were compared to cutting grass. I know every market is a little different. I have been in the lawn care business for a long time and have some experience driving plow truck but I am looking into pushing snow next winter and I was wondering what profit margins look like compared to cutting grass. (Not landscaping just comparing mowing and snow removal.) 

Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Give up the grass and focus on the snow


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Problem is......depending on snow is risky.

Go commercial and set up contracts. Make sure you can handle what you contract. And net work in case you break down.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Start small and build


----------



## zwhit81 (Jan 21, 2014)

Here we get about 4-7 snow events a year. They "usually" range from 3-8 inches. 

I know snow is less predictable but what about profit margin? Can you make as much in one 6 inch snow event is a few weeks of mowing?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

All depends on your contracts.

I find contracts that have 0 tolerance. They keep you jumping.... But if they pay you can make money.

Banks, offices, call centers, etc. 

We had 4 inch snow last Sunday I plowed most places twice some three and one four times. They are charged every push. One take us two hours and is 400.00 a push plus 300 for salt. You do the math.

Mowing is hard money imo. Unless you have good commercial work, even then it is hard. But if mow...do their snow.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

But love factories best


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

grossly overly simplified:

$50 driveway takes 5 minutes to plow. arrive on site, plow, (shovel if required) then leave. need truck, plow, and applicable insurance. on call at anytime, cannot push it off until tomorrow (or even a few hours). breakdowns or schedule changes are not accepted. 

$50 lawn takes 30 minutes to mow. arrive on site, unload mower, trim, blow, then leave. need truck, trailer, mower, trimmer, blower, possibly a second guy, and applicable insurance. much more scheduling flexibility then plowing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zwhit81;1973634 said:


> Here we get about 4-7 snow events a year. They "usually" range from 3-8 inches.
> 
> I know snow is less predictable but what about profit margin? Can you make as much in one 6 inch snow event is a few weeks of mowing?


Last winter was a big snow fall for me

Snow/salt $68,000 gross most years I'm in the high 40k

Mowing only last summer $191,000 gross

In a 6'' snow event you should make more but you starting out I will say no unless you can pick up nice jobs to plow. I'm not talking driveways either. Com. Lots


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

that is mowing only ? commercial? how many guys u run for mowing ? whats profit after bills and payroll?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Showmestaterida;1973767 said:


> that is mowing only ?Yes commercial?Yes some Res. how many guys u run for mowing ?5 whats profit after bills and payroll?


Sorry wasn't much profit last year spent most of it on New equipment so I didn't have to give it to Uncle Sam

Plus there still 7k out there that didn't make on last year books Its on this years books

Same with year before some wasn't paid till 2014

If I break down to just last year guessing 178k With out looking at computer and doing a report on just 2014 mowing invoices

Plus last summer never miss a week it was growing when shouldn't been, wet year.
Most years like 2013 I was around 120k for just mowing with pretty much same jobs as 2014. In 2013 July and Aug. I didn't mow much and that is normal to. Last year wasn't a normal year.
But it was a good thing bought 2015 F350 chassis 2 plows Dump hoist flat bed.
Newer AWD SUV to run estimates or take future customers around show my work. Plus my 17yrold daughter is driving it now during winter time.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

On a Call;1973678 said:


> But love factories best


I was wondering how you had so many posts and only been a member since Jan...this thread explained it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I prefer grass, I turn over about 30% more with grass than snow and it is more forgiving.
Mowers aren't cheap but are just as comparable to blades, blowers, loaders salters, shovels etc.
It's nice to have the change of pace, but where I am snow can between 30-50 (grass is 22-30) visits a season not including monitoring.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

allagashpm;1973825 said:


> I was wondering how you had so many posts and only been a member since Jan...this thread explained it.


Am I being called on the carpet


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1973858 said:


> I prefer grass, I turn over about 30% more with grass than snow and it is more forgiving.
> Mowers aren't cheap but are just as comparable to blades, blowers, loaders salters, shovels etc.
> It's nice to have the change of pace, but where I am snow can between 30-50 (grass is 22-30) visits a season not including monitoring.


Don't forget wear shorts and you don't have to wear layers of clothing


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Including going back and doing overnight property checks after the storm, I gross more in one storm plowing than I do in a month's worth of mowing. It's a no brainer for me, if I could do snow year round I would. Unfortunately, I live in the wrong part of the country for that, but this is where my wife's job and the grand kids keep us for now. Also, I've been in business for 19 yrs now, so it would suck to pack up and move somewhere else as I would be starting over from scratch.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

derekslawncare;1974560 said:


> Including going back and doing overnight property checks after the storm, I gross more in one storm plowing than I do in a month's worth of mowing. It's a no brainer for me, if I could do snow year round I would. Unfortunately, I live in the wrong part of the country for that, but this is where my wife's job and the grand kids keep us for now. Also, I've been in business for 19 yrs now, so it would suck to pack up and move somewhere else as I would be starting over from scratch.


Move east old man move east

Buffalo yes Buffalo were the sun never shines


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

On a Call;1974603 said:


> Move east old man move east
> 
> Buffalo yes Buffalo were the sun never shines


Last year was a hell of a winter for me with around 40" for the season. I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off most of the time and the salt shortage didn't help. That being said, this year, we have only had 14" thus far and the long range winter forecast was only 17", so I'm guessing we are about done for the year. 

So if I was going crazy trying to keep up with 40" for the season, I can't even begin to imagine the amount of hair you east coast guys are pulling out this winter.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1974560 said:


> Including going back and doing overnight property checks after the storm, I gross more in one storm plowing than I do in a month's worth of mowing. It's a no brainer for me, if I could do snow year round I would. Unfortunately, I live in the wrong part of the country for that, but this is where my wife's job and the grand kids keep us for now. Also, I've been in business for 19 yrs now, so it would suck to pack up and move somewhere else as I would be starting over from scratch.


I could see a 1 man company making more in winter time vs mowing .
If you have snow like last year 
I hope never have a winter like last year again. Sure was nice $$$ but stress went up to on salt side. 
But adding more equipment I would take on a winter like last year now.

I hope winter is over. Here I'm up to 22'' with a lot of ice events that's where you can make a faster profit . Be nice see few more so I don't carry salt over the summer.

If I pack up and moved It wouldn't be to work just to retire and hunt enjoy life maybe help Buff to plow snow if he would hire me.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

On a Call;1973896 said:


> Am I being called on the carpet


Hope he doesn't see my join date/post count....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1974637 said:


> So if I was going crazy trying to keep up with 40" for the season, I can't even begin to imagine the amount of hair you east coast guys are pulling out this winter.


We had 30" in 3 or 4 days in November.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Doughboy12;1974919 said:


> *Hope he doesn't see my join date/post count....*


*
*

Man.......You are here more than Grandview........:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1974922 said:


> We had 30" in 3 or 4 days in November.


Bragger......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1974929 said:


> Bragger......


No, the guys out East that have gotten that much in a storm are worse off than me.

I'm just sayin' that 40" isn't much. Also, I've never seen that little in a year. Least I can remember is 53".


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Try over 80 inches in 3 weeks!! Weymouth Ma. 2 inches short of all time record for Boston of 107 for season


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1974922 said:


> We had 30" in 3 or 4 days in November.


That was exactly my point. I feel for you guys. I know I wouldn't be able to handle that kind of snow, but having said that, I don't think anyone around here WOULD be able to.

Our yearly average snowfall for my area is around 26-30, so 40 for us was a BIG winter.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1974922 said:


> We had 30" in 3 or 4 days in November.


We had that in 36 hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1974949 said:


> We had that in 36 hours


There you go. I wasn't bragging at all.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1974949 said:


> We had that in 36 hours


Bigger Bragger.............

Thank goodness you had all those 16 foot pushers........:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1974870 said:


> in
> 
> If I pack up and moved It wouldn't be to work just to retire and hunt enjoy life maybe help Buff to plow snow if he would hire me.


You're on your own, I'm moving to Wyoming to retire in 8yrs and plan to drive for WYDOT in the winter which runs from October - mid April.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Defcon 5;1974959 said:


> Bigger Bragger.............
> 
> Thank goodness you had all those 16 foot pushers........:waving:


I wasn't going to brag, but since you mentioned it I'm glad we had a few 988k's with 16' eblings and flame throwers 

Without them it would have been rough lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1974964 said:


> I wasn't going to brag, but since you mentioned it I'm glad we had a few 988k's with 16' eblings and flame throwers
> 
> Without them it would have been rough lol


Lmao.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I paid for lawn service.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL. F&[email protected]!:realmad:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1974962 said:


> You're on your own, I'm moving to Wyoming to retire in 8yrs and plan to drive for WYDOT in the winter which runs from October - mid April.


LOL
I doubt I get to retire I'll die where I'm at ,doing same thing

Person only dreams


----------

